# ABBB-Cup 2005 ......



## MxkxFxsh (1. Januar 2005)

......hier nun die Terminauswahl für den legendären:
*ABBB-Cup 2005*​
Es wird nur *einen* Termin geben und *kein splitting* und dadurch 2 Termine hintereinander !
Wer kann der kann und wer nicht kann ......na ja Pech.
Anders wird man nie alle unter einen Hut bekommen. Daher schon so früh wie möglich die Terminplanung.

Ablauf ist wie immer. Wer was mitbringen kann an Essen, Trinken, Pappteller, Salate, Brot, Tisch, Anglerschirm oder ähnliches.....
der bringe bitte mit.
Liste wird hier aktuell reingeschrieben.

Wie immer wird der Strandabschnitt wo wir uns treffen erst wenige Tage vorher festgestellt, da ja alles vom Wetter und Wind abhängig ist. Leider.
In erster Linie geht es um ein fröhliches Zusammenkommen, Spasshaben und viel neue Leute kennenlernen, danach machen wir uns den Spass und werden einen Neuen ABBB-Cup Pokalsieger ausküren. Entweder durch "the best Fish" oder wie auch immer  .....einer wird es jedenfalls!  :m
*Willkommen sind natürlich alle Angler und Angelarten der Küste. Gern gesehen sind Schlauchboot- und Bootsleute !!  :m * 

Also seht zu das ein Termin passt! Wofür sich die Mehrheit entscheidet, der Termin steht dann und der Termin fällt nur aus bei üblen Wetterbedingungen.


*Teilnehmerliste:*

MikeFish:   Grillkohle, Anzünder und Anglerschirm
detlefB:   Schwenkgrill
Stephan: Pappteller

Raubfischer_RD:  Senf, Ketchup & Co
Mirco:  Kekse, Gnabberkram
JosiHH:  Pappteller

DerDuke
Mefohunter84
Dorschdiggler   (weiss noch nicht???)
Awel
Malte
Truttafriend
Laggo
Salmonelle:  Kiste Bölkstoff  *hicks*
Sauerländer : was alk-freies zu Trinken ?
Mendossa: (sucht noch Fahrgemeinschaft von HH)
Mefo
Fastroller


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Mike,
am 26.3. ist Ostern und am 2.4 ist Exori Martins Cup. Ich zumindest werde wohl an beiden Terminen nicht können. Schade.  #h


----------



## Gu.est (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

moin,
der _02.04.2005_ wäe echt klasse. da hatte ich grad geburtstag und bin dann mit dem neuen (uraltem) Gar Wood am start.





das einzige, echte, wahre angelboot )
allerdings muss ein guter slip in der nähe sein.


----------



## oh-nemo (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Meeresangler-Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Mike,
> am 26.3. ist Ostern und am 2.4 ist Exori Martins Cup. Ich zumindest werde wohl an beiden Terminen nicht können. Schade.  #h


Das sehe ich genauso.
Schade.#h


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ MS + oh-nemo

ich hab ja geschrieben: es ist echt schwer alle unter einen Hut zubekommen.

Aber was hat das mit Ostern zutun ???? Ist doch prima die Zeit, man hat frei von der Maloche und kann seinem Hobby nachgehen.  :m


----------



## JosiHH (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ostern is Familie angesagt. Wäre am 2.4. dabei... aber das ist ja noch soooo lange hin. Werd also vorher bestimmt noch mal die ein oder andere Trainigseinheit an der Küste abhalten.

Josi


----------



## DerDuke (1. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hi Mikefish,

habe für den 02.04.2005 gevotet.  #6 
Ich hoffe dass ich auch wirklich kommen kann  #c , wäre super.

 |laola:


----------



## Ace (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

wäre gerne dabei...bei mir ginge aber nur der 1. Termin


----------



## Reppi (2. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

In der Vitrine ist noch Platz... :q 
Ich bin wohl so oder so dabei !!
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,

wenn, dann käme bei mir nur der Oster-Samstag in Frage... schau mer mal #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hi Mike,
habe für den 02.04. votiert, denn Ostern werden doch die Ostereier versteckt (grins).
Ne im ernst. Meistens ist "Familien-WE"dann angesagt.
Allerdings sind nach meinem Wissen in den Monaten März und April die weiblichen Platten geschützt. Tja und da ich zumindest sehr schlecht die weiblichen von den männlichen Platten unterscheiden kann, landen wohl dann alle, die sich meinen Köder gönnen, wieder im Wasser. Schade!!! Aber Dorsche schmecken ja auch.


----------



## detlefb (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ mefohunter84,

ich kenne den Unterschied, zeich ich dir dann. :q  
Ich denke auch der 2.4. ist ne gute Wahl.

@ mikefish, ich hoffe das die Gummiwurst bis dahin die Werft verlassen hat.
Setz mich mal auf Liste mit einen Schwenkgrill.


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Detlef
Hast du dich mit deiner Äußerung gerade für einen "Stammplatz" in meinem Boot beworben? Natürlich nehme ich auch ein Angebot Deinerseits dankend an.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hi Mike....feime Sache....gevotet hab' ich noch nicht, da ich nix genaues noch nich sagen kann  |kopfkrat 
Aber wie Du mich kennst, werde ich alles versuchen, um dabei zu sein....so ein Eb´vent lässt man sich doch nicht entgehen  |supergri 
Und der ABBB-Cup hat ja nun schon fast Tradition  #h


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moinsen,

hab da so eine freie Stelle in der Vitrine und am 2.4. zufällig auch Zeit.

Pappteller bringe (traditionell) ich mit.

Grüße Stephan


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Lefty Krey schrieb:
			
		

> hab da so eine freie Stelle in der Vitrine


 ....nix is....die Stelle war schonmal ein Jahr lang belegt  .... stell doch die benutzten Pappteller rein |supergri 
Der Tradition folgend ist nun eigentlich der Herr Vosseler an der Reihe  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Awel (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hallo,

ich werde auch dabei sein und bin schon gespannt, wird mein erster Ausflug mit dem BB. Hatte bisher keine Gelegenheit, obwohl das Ding schon seit 3 Monaten bei mir rumliegt. Aber mit ein par erfahrenen Kollegen fühle ich mich eh wohler dabei.

Gruß
Awel


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Awel

Na denn mal Willkommen unter den BB-Kapitänen.
Wirst Spass haben, wenn man sich an einige BB-Regeln hält.  :m  |wavey:


----------



## detlefb (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ mefohunter84,

so oder auch so zeige ich dir wie es geht...... #h 

Bis dahin müsste meine Gummiwurst das Trockendock verlassen haben. |supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Na Detlef, läßt du dich schon wieder von Wunschvorstellungen leiten???
Das tut man doch nicht. Du mußt einfach der Realität in`s Auge blicken (grins).


----------



## MxkxFxsh (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hi Leute,

ist die Terminabfrage zufrüh ?? Oder warum haben sich erst so wenige hier ausgelassen ?

Ich hatte ja schon mal im Dezember angetestet, siehe HIER aber da war auch noch nicht viel Resonaz !
Plane ich zufrüh oder sollten wir ganz diese Treffen sein lassen?
Eigentlich wollte ich mal ein SUPER-Sonder-Sommernachts-BB-Treffen abhalten, das auch ruhig ein paar Tage dauern könnte. Das sogar mal in DK stattfinden könnte/sollte.
Wer hat denn an sowas mal Interesse?
....auha... schonwieder ne Abfrage. Hoffentlich fällt das nicht in die Ferien, denn da müssen ja wieder alle in Familie machen. *puh - leider*


----------



## detlefb (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ist die Terminabfrage zufrüh ?? Oder warum haben sich erst so wenige hier ausgelassen ?
> 
> ...



Mike,
man bist du ungeduldig. Warte mal ab die Liste wird schon lang werden.

Kommst du im Sommer auch zum 1. AB-Walchensee Treffen am 23.7, ich plane da was #h  #h Lege das SSSBBT nicht auf das Wochenende!!!!


----------



## Reppi (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ne,ne,Mike....der Zeitpunkt ist schon richtig... #6 
Wie Detlef schon schrieb,die Jungs erwachen schon noch........


----------



## Fischbox (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Goile Sache #6 . Ich mag zwar keine Pokale, aber ich habe trotzdem für den 2. April gestimmt. Hoffe die Geschichte geht an, und wir erwischen einen guten Tag.
Mitbringen könnte ich die benötigte Holzkohle. 

Der wievielte ABBB- Cup ist das eigentlich? Falls wir Jubiläum haben, müsste noch jemand  ein Festzelt und Musik besorgen. #g  |laola:  #g

Wieso hat sich eigentlich Golum noch nicht angemeldet? |kopfkrat


----------



## AndreasB (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Schade, ich könnte nur am 26.03.   

Dann wird das wohl dieses Jahr nix mit nem glänzendem Staubfänger. :q 

Ein SSSBB-Meeting hätte was.



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hat sich eigentlich Golum noch nicht angemeldet? |kopfkrat



Ich glaube, er bastelt noch an seinem Belly-Outfit:






Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Fischbox,
 ob nun ein rundes Treffen oder nicht, der Mann mit der Spendierhose hat sich doch schon als "dritter Voter" (guest) gemeldet. Wer so laut " H I E R " schreit, der braucht sich auch nicht zu wundern, wenn die Anderen ihn nicht übertönen. Na ja. Und Geburtstag hat man ja schließlich auch nur einmal im Jahr! (grins und Joooooool)


----------



## Malte (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

also ich hab für den 4.2 gestimmt! wenn es nicht gerade die äußerste ecke von schleswig-holstein ist, dann wäre ich wohl gerne dabei, denn für einen tag lohnt sich m.e. das hochfahren nicht so sehr!

ich hoffe ihr seid aufgeschlossen neuen gegenüber! ich hab in anderen foren schon was anderes erlebt! 

es wäre für mich das erste mal bb-boat angeln, hab mir vorhin das v-boot von svendsen sport bestellt!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hi Malte und herzlich willkommen hier.....


			
				Malte schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab in anderen foren schon was anderes erlebt


 .... hier geht es manchmal etwas rauher zu, aber das ist wie mit der Ostsee....hinterher haben wir uns wieder alle lieb.....
Im Ernst.....ich war beim ersten Mal auch sehr skeptisch, aber ich wurde von einigen Alt-ABlern so schonend eingeführt, dass ich mich gleich wie schon immer dabei gefühlt habe.
Aber bitte komme nicht am 4.2. Da wirst Du sicher allein am Strand stehen    

@ Fischbox..... Thomas...wie wäre es wieder mit einem "Dunkelheitsausritt" ??
Vielleicht zeigt uns der "Togiaktor" ja wie es richtig geht  |supergri


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Mike,

ich kann leider nur am ersten Termin....am 02.04. hat mein fast-Aprilscherz hier zu Hause Geburtstag  

 #h


----------



## Reppi (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

........................@Vossi..............


> ich war beim ersten Mal auch sehr skeptisch, aber ich wurde von einigen Alt-ABlern so schonend eingeführt, dass ich mich gleich wie schon immer dabei gefühlt habe.


 |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh: 
Ich glaube Du hast jetzt im falschen Forum gepostet, oder Du bist mein Januar-Kandidat !!!!! :q  :q


----------



## Malte (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

ich meinte latürnich den 2.4.


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> ........................@Vossi..............
> 
> |uhoh:  |uhoh:  |uhoh:
> Ich glaube Du hast jetzt im falschen Forum gepostet, oder Du bist mein Januar-Kandidat !!!!! :q  :q



Diggler for Ferkel im Januar....... die beste Einführung...gröhöööööllllllllllllll


----------



## detlefb (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				AndreasB schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, er bastelt noch an seinem Belly-Outfit:



Aha das ist also der Grund warum er Samstags immer nicht kann!!!!!!


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

:q 
Hey Andreas, Du Gesicht! Du kannst mich hier doch nicht einfach in Intimwäsche ablichten...  |evil: 

So, jetzt habe ich das Thema auch gefunden und freue mich, dass es ein Samstag ist  :c  Daher wie immer die Ansage: welcher Sa ist wurst - WENN dann nur über Tag für ein paar Stündchen. #c 

Hoffe, bis dahin mein PRESCIOUSSSS schonmal gewässert zu haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  |wavey:


----------



## Reppi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



> Hoffe, bis dahin mein PRESCIOUSSSS schonmal gewässert zu haben



Gab es da nicht mal einen Stormbringer ??
Dieser Mensch leidet doch nun, da ihm das Fuß-Volk wechbröselt.. :q 
Also ich will jetzt hier nichts verbreiten, aber.....    :q


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen auf den rostigen Reisssverschluss! 
Natürlich! Das ist ein orginal MichB-Frust-Stormbringer-Storm!
Na warte.... |krach:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Diggler for Ferkel im Januar.......



Hallo Uwe, hallo Detlef.....

merkt Ihr denn gar nix mehr  ;+ 
Das letzte Ferkel wurde im Oktober gekürt, da nützen auch die ganzen Hilfsscherrifs nix mehr  :q  :q 
Und so wie es dort stand, war es gar nicht gemeint....wie immer  #h


----------



## Reppi (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Möönsch Vossi....nu mal nicht so eingeschnappt   
Aber Du hast Recht, seit man diesen zwielichten Gestalten (Medo) ein wenig Verantwortung übertragen hat, läuft hier alles aus dem Ruder.. :q


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es da nicht mal einen Stormbringer ??
> Dieser Mensch leidet doch nun, da ihm das Fuß-Volk wechbröselt.. :q
> Also ich will jetzt hier nichts verbreiten, aber.....   :q


 Aber - aber - aber??? Dieser Mensch leidet an gar nix nich, pahhh |uhoh:  und wenn Ihr weiterhin sooo gemein seid, werde ich einen Regentanz aufführen :g 

@sanft Eingeführter: das war schön, gelle? :q :q :q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				unsäglicher Sturm + Regenbringer schrieb:
			
		

> @sanft Eingeführter: das war schön, gelle


 ....kann mich nicht mehr soooo genau erinnern, aber frag ma bei Ace, Maddin und Mario nach  :q  :q  :q


@Uwe

eingeschnappt  ;+  ;+ 
was'n das ??? Nein....nie nich    Ich wollte nur mal auf den gar schrecklichen Zustand aufmerksam machen, dass hier jeder vor sich hinferkeln kann und seit Oktober interessiert das kein Schwein mehr. Nur deshalb. Wie gesagt: Hilfssherrifs, aber wozu  ;+


----------



## detlefb (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Jupp,
eine Lanze für den Diggler
Recht hast du.
Dies "Dep(p)tuies" bringen es wirklich nicht, nie wurde hier so viel geferkelt wie heute :q  #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

.....





			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> nie wurde hier so viel geferkelt wie heute


  #6 
genau...aber ich bitte doch darum, zwischen bewusster Ferkelei und solchen Beiträgen wie dem Meinen, mit völlig unbewusster Ferkelei, zu unterscheiden    :q


----------



## Reppi (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

|engel:  |engel:  |engel:  |engel:  |engel:  |good: 
Is klar, Vossi !


----------



## detlefb (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...mit völlig unbewusster Ferkelei, zu unterscheiden    :q



hmmm und DAS soll ich glauben??????   |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

...klar.... ich bin der Diggler...und *nicht Medo*
oder Vossi, aber sicher *nicht Jörg*
 |sagnix


----------



## detlefb (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

und noch immer passiert nichts.

Die BFF |schlafen aber sehr tief


----------



## Medo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ...klar.... ich bin der Diggler...und *nicht Medo*
> oder Vossi, aber sicher *nicht Jörg*
> |sagnix


 

äh wie jetzt, was los....

also DD, mach dir mal keinen kopp...

du bist bei uns diesmal lautlos nominiert worden....

und ich glaube bei so wenig vorhandenen kandidaten  =0
sieht deine chance mal wieder erste sahne aus:m 

mfg jörg


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Also Leute,

wie das hier wieder ausartet, getreu dem Motto :

Willst du dir den Thread versauen, mußt du P.U.C.K. is (Diggler) Postings schauen |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

`@ Mike: Kauf mal nen schönen Pokal - ist schließlich der 3. ABBB- Cup.

Gold mit Silber würde hier gut herpassen   

Grüße Stephan  :g  |kopfkrat


----------



## Medo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Stephan schrieb:
			
		

> Willst du dir den Thread versauen, mußt du P.U.C.K. is (Diggler) Postings schauen |supergri |supergri |supergri


 
ich schmeiss mich weg|jump: 

na Vossi... das passt ja wie Faust auf Auge:m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Stephan ist unter die Dichter gegangen  |supergri 
Komm mir ja nicht "dichter" Du   
Und Du lieber Medo...denk mal an den Typen im Glashaus  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Medo (11. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> Stephan ist unter die Dichter gegangen |supergri
> Komm mir ja nicht "dichter" Du
> Und Du lieber Medo...denk mal an den Typen im Glashaus |supergri |supergri


 
uppps#q


----------



## Reppi (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Also nachdem ich Vossi ja vorgeschlagen habe, bitte nun diese Nominierung wieder zu "stornieren".
Vossi hat sich doch entschuldigt und glaubhaft dargestellt, dass er für die Wortwahl seiner Posting´s nichts kann.
Siehste Vossi, ich habe nun alles unternommen, damit dies aufgeklärt wird.     |supergri 
Ich bitte nun darum, die 500,-Euronen wie abgesprochen auf mein Konto zu überweisen!!!!!!!!!!! |supergri


----------



## Medo (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> Also nachdem ich Vossi ja vorgeschlagen habe, bitte nun diese Nominierung wieder zu "stornieren".
> Vossi hat sich doch entschuldigt und glaubhaft dargestellt, dass er für die Wortwahl seiner Posting´s nichts kann.
> Siehste Vossi, ich habe nun alles unternommen, damit dies aufgeklärt wird.    |supergri
> Ich bitte nun darum, die 500,-Euronen wie abgesprochen auf mein Konto zu überweisen!!!!!!!!!!! |supergri


 
Moin Uwe!

Überweisung ist raus:m


----------



## detlefb (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

|supergri 





			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Uwe!
> 
> Überweisung ist raus:m



also wenn das so abläuft, stoniere ich auch. :m  :m


----------



## Dorschdiggler (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Leute , Leute....soviel Kohle, um Euch alle zu bezahlen hab' ich leider nicht  |supergri . Ausserdem verwirrt dieses Gelaber den ganzen Thread, denn es ist doch total  |offtopic 
Also reisst Euch mal ein wenig zusammen  #d 
Ich werde auf alle Fälle mal meine Stimme für einen Termin abgeben.
Hoffentlich kann ich dann da auch  #c


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ahh .... welch wahre Worte ! :m 
Danke Dir Vossi.  #6 

Ich trau mich ja kaum noch was hier als "Umfrage" zu posten. #c


----------



## Reppi (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Mike 
Trau Dich ruhig weiter !!
ICH gelobe (hier) Besserung !!


----------



## detlefb (13. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Reppi schrieb:
			
		

> ICH gelobe (hier) Besserung !!



Ich auch


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hallo Mike! (mein neuer "Fastnachbar")

Ich bin auch dabei wenn es der Dienstplan zulässt. Werd alles dran setzten! (Datum ist egal)

Mitbringen? Was wird denn benötigt? 

Das könnte man ja kurz vorher nochmal festlegen.

MFG

Kai


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Kai

na das ist doch nett !  :m 

Mitbringen? Na wie wäre es mit Senf, Ketchup und ein paar Papptellern ?
Das passt dann schon. Danke.
Biste auch mit BB oder vom Strand aus ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Letchens, 
eventuell schaff ich es auch noch vorbei zu gucken. Aber nicht zum angeln. Das will ich am Abend machen beim Martins Cup. Darum kann ich ja auf dem Weg dort hin bei euch ne Wurscht verdrücken gel?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Jörg

Aber 100%tig  !!  #6 
Wenn nicht wird noch was aufgelegt.  |supergri  #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hallo Mike!

Das mit dem Senf Ketchup & Co geht in Ordnung. Ich bring mit was ich finden kann. 

Ich werde wie letztes Jahr auch wieder das BB nutzen nehme aber auch mein Schlauchboot mit falls das Wetter wieder so ruhig ist wie letztes mal.

Also mit allen Mitteln vertreten!  :m 

Bis Bald

MFG

Kai


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

*Zur Erinnerung* noch mal hochgeholt, aus den Tiefen des AB´s.  :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Man unser Hochleistungsmod diesen Thread nicht "fest" machen?


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

ich schlage vor einen Termin im AB-Kalender zu setzen und diesen Thread zu verlinken


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ist das schon wieder Remie ???? :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

...abwarten Mike..... da sind noch 'ne ganze Menge, die sich noch nicht festgelegt haben  :q 
Das wird schon noch...im Zweifelsfall entscheiden die Würfel  #h


----------



## MichaelB (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,

als Mann ohne Gummi(ente) verfolge ich diesen thread zwar schon eine Weile, kann aber weder zum einen, noch zum anderen Termin zusagen - am 2ten April ist der Martins-Cup und ein Wochenende vorher ebenfalls einen ganzen Tag der Familie klauen ist politisch nicht sooo schlau  

Schau mer mal...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Reppi (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Dann will ich mal hoffen, dass der erste termin was wird..
Am 2. bin ich schon auf Als , oder soll da der Cup laufen ?? |supergri  |supergri


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Gleichstand gibbet nicht. Ich hab für den 02.04. gestimmt :m 


Die Schmiergelder waren für diesen Tag einfach am höchsten :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Mal wieder hochgeholt, da ich heute ein paar erfolgreiche Bellyangler beobachten konnte  |supergri


----------



## Reppi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Und wieder hoch geholt...........
Da fehlen immer noch 2 Leute, die sich für den ersten Termin anmelden   
Gruß Uwe


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Steht das schon wieder gleich ????  .....iss ja ätzend  :c


----------



## Reppi (16. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Mann, is dat spannend....   
Ich habe noch einen Joker in der Hinterhand, den ich dann bei Gelegenheit ziehen werde.........


----------



## Laggo (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Tja Reppi auch auf die Gefahr hin das Du kein Wort mehr mit mir redest und mich nicht mehr in deiner Limo mitfahren läßt  , muß ich leider für den 2ten voten, da ich am 26ten zum 50 ten Wiegenfeste meiner Mutter muß!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Reppi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Laggo
Was ist grün und weiß und st............ |supergri 
Aber kein Problem....,da der Cup ja auf Als stattfindet, kann ich ja doch teilnehmen |supergri


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Reppi



> ....da der Cup ja auf Als stattfindet....


    ;+  ;+ 

In welchem Film bis Du denn??  #c


----------



## Reppi (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Mike
Gehst Du die letzte Zeit zum Lachen in den Keller........ |kopfkrat  #c   
War von mir doch nur ein (vergeblicher) Versuch teilzunehmen............


----------



## MxkxFxsh (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Reppi

 |supergri  |wavey:  |supergri  :m


----------



## Blauortsand (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ich habe bislang auch noch nicht gestimmt mit keiner meiner beiden Identitäten!!! #c    Keine Angst das würde ich natürlich nicht ausnutzen!!! #d


----------



## theactor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

HI,

ich auch nicht... denn bei beiden Terminen wäre jeweils nur eine Tages-Stipp-Visite möglich *seufz*

|wavey:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

ja nee Jelle...is klar...der Ausgewogenheit halber kannst Du doch für beide Termine stimmen  |supergri 

@ Sönke...... und da isser wieder der *"Jammertor"* |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## MichaelB (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> ich auch nicht... denn bei beiden Terminen wäre jeweils nur eine Tages-Stipp-Visite möglich *seufz*


 Ach neeeee... wieso kommt mir das denn so bekannt vor?    #y |smash: 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: @Josi: merk Dir mal den Text


----------



## theactor (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

HI,

@MB: 





> Ach neeeee... wieso kommt mir das denn so bekannt vor?


Vielleicht sind wir einfach zu lange "zusammen", Michael. Wir sollten 'ne Pause machen. Wir haben uns nichts mehr zu sagen |bla:  Ich habe neulich auf "Landgang" mit Broesel schon drüber gesprochen|kopfkrat . 
Du nimmst die Kinder - ich das Angelgerät   Lebe wohl! 

(Andererseits bin ich ganz zufrieden, dass ich immer wieder die gleiche "Halbabsage" machen muss: so kann ich mir wenigstens ab und zu neues Angelgerät kaufen  )

|wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Lebe wohl!


 ja wo Du Recht hast... ich denke auch, daß es für uns beide einfach besser ist, wenn wir jetzt Schluß miteinander machen |rolleyes  genau genommen sind war auch schon viel zu lange zusammen und es kriselte ja schon seit einiger Zeit #c 

@all: ich hätte noch eine Stimme für den Termin zu verkaufen  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				EHEGESCHÄDIGTER I schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sind wir einfach zu lange "zusammen", Michael





			
				EHEGESCHÄDIGTER II schrieb:
			
		

> ...auch schon viel zu lange zusammen und es kriselte ja schon seit einiger Zeit...



*Was nehmt Ihr eigentlich für'n Zeug ein * |kopfkrat


----------



## Reppi (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



> Was nehmt Ihr eigentlich für'n Zeug ein



 #6  #6  #6 

Wird Zeit, dass die beiden sich ihre überschüssigen Hormone mal wieder abpaddeln.....äh, bzw. ablaufen   
Oder ........hat Bravo da nicht ne tolle Seite........
Ich höre jetzt auf.......ich spüre Mike's Aura.. :q


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sind wir einfach zu lange "zusammen",
> Du nimmst die Kinder - ich das Angelgerät   Lebe wohl!
> 
> |wavey:


Och das würd ich nun aber traurich finden,Ihr beide kein Team mehr 

So, zum Angelgerät :m
Sönke #h auf Michi´s Beach-Hackenporsche kann man schön Gold drauf transportieren #6
Für´s Dega-Camp hätte ich schon einen Interessenten :m ich brauch noch vernünftiges Brandungsgeschirr :q was willst Du denn dafür haben,
was ist denn mit den Stormbringer-Wodooknochen hast Du die dann auch :q  ???


----------



## theactor (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

[Mike:weglesen bitte]

Dat Brandungszeug schenke ich Dir, Jörg! Die Vodooknochen werde ich bei einer entsprechenden Elli (mit Hasenfüßen um den Hals) ein wenig in Richtung "Schönwetter" _konfigurieren_ lassen, so dass immer Ententeich is, wenn ich an die Küste fahre :q #6 )


----------



## oh-nemo (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> [Mike:weglesen bitte]
> 
> Dat Brandungszeug schenke ich Dir, Jörg! Die Vodooknochen werde ich bei einer entsprechenden Elli (mit Hasenfüßen um den Hals) ein wenig in Richtung "Schönwetter" _konfigurieren_ lassen, so dass immer Ententeich is, wenn ich an die Küste fahre :q #6 )


Danke für´s Brandungszeuggs :m
ENTENTEICH FOR EVER


----------



## MxkxFxsh (23. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

*Aaarrrgghh....... *  

Eins weiss ich Leute wenn man diesen Treat durchgewuselt hat.....
Da haben sich 2 Leute glasklar herrauskristallisiert, die am ABBB-Cup-Treffen (wenn es denn zustande kommt) vor mein Togiak als Zugpaddler gespannt werden und mir dadurch danken das sie hier soviel Anglerlatein und gechatte posten durften. |supergri 
Denn stellt euch mal vor ich hätte dieses Thema nicht eröffnet .... man wo hätten die diesen ganzen Mü.... ähm, ...Wort-Ergüsse nur hingeschrieben. :q 

Ja wo wohl ???  #6  #h 


Freue mich trotzdem alle mal wieder an der Küste wiederzusehen, einen ablabern, grillen, spasshaben und noch zusammen fischen!!!  :k


----------



## MichaelB (24. Februar 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,

ach Mike, Du hast es schon schwer mit uns...  
Den beiden Sündern wünsche ich auf diesem Wege eine harte, aber gerechte Bestrafung |gr: möge der Käpt´n sie erst Kielholen lassen und dann darauf bestehen, Wasserski zu laufen |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: ich glaube, actore und ich werden uns doch wieder versönken :g


----------



## Mirco (2. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,

wegen des Familenfriedens an Ostern und der Witterung hab ich dann mal für den 02.04.2005 gestimmt.

Nu is das Ergebnis noch eindeutiger.

Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit. Ich war ja schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr auf dem Wasser.

Ich freu mich schon auf alte und neue Gesichter.

Die wichtigen Dinge haben wir ja schon beisammen. Werd mal Kekse und Knabberkrams mitbringen.

Ansonsten hoffe ich, dass ich noch so einen Rutenhalter à la Fischbox zusammengebastelt bekomme.

Dazu noch eine Frage:

Wie verhalten sich denn KG-/HT-Rohre bei Kälte?
Werden die spröde und brüchig?


----------



## Fischbox (2. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Mirco schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu noch eine Frage:
> 
> Wie verhalten sich denn KG-/HT-Rohre bei Kälte?
> Werden die spröde und brüchig?



Beides wird schon spröder und brüchiger als bei normalen Temperaturen, wobei das auf das KG noch eher als auf das HT-Material zutrifft, da letzteres grundsätzlich weicher ist. Wenn Du allerdings befürchtest das es kaputtgehen könnte, so kann ich dich beruhigen. Das 250er KG-Rohr müsstest du dafür schon mit dem Hammer bearbeiten, und bei den Temperaturen wo sich das HT- Rohr mit rohen Kräften zerstören lässt, angelst du bestimmt nicht mehr.

...du hast übrigens für den richtigen Termin gevotet #6 . Ostern will meine Freundin nämlich Eier suchen....


----------



## JosiHH (8. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So Mädels, der 2.4. is ja nicht mehr lange hin. Gibts ne aktuelle Liste (wer bring was mit usw)????

Hab die Woche zuvor übrigens Trainigs-Camp anner Küste gebucht. Und die Eier bringen die Oster-Mefos :m 

Josi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (8. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Tja Josi, schau mal auf die erste Seite von diesem Thema.  :m


----------



## JosiHH (9. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Tja Mike, die ist ja wohl nicht aktualisiert worden, seit Posting Nr. 8
In Nr. 9 hatte ich mich angekündigt und bin nicht auf der Liste. #d 
Oder sind da nur die Boardies, die kurzfristig verhindert sein werden  #y 

Ansonsten trag mich mal ein... Bring dann Pappteller mit.

Josi


----------



## Bratnase (9. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

HiHiHi, bist schon n´Geiler, Josi!!!   :q 

Ich stimm ma, auch wenn aussichtslos, für den früheren Termin.

Michael


----------



## JosiHH (9. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Bratnase schrieb:
			
		

> HiHiHi, bist schon n´Geiler, Josi!!!   :q



 #d 
Nene... was mir hier schon wieder vorgehalten wird. Das war mein Betäubungsknüppel in der Wathose (bzw. was Jelle da in mein Bild gefakt hat)... mehr nicht. :q 

Aber wenn Du meinst, ich wäre zu voreilig mit der Deutung der demokratischen Ergebnisse, dann könntest Du recht haben. Insbesondere in SL-Holst werden ja solche Ergebnisse gerne - heidewitzka -etwas "verbogen"  :q (nene, ich werd jetzt nicht politisch |sagnix )

Josi


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Tja Mike, wollte eigentlich immer noch teilnehmen (Posting 11)  #6 
Freue mich wirklich sehr darauf.
Diesmal muß es endlich auch bei mir klappen. Bin schon soooo geil drauf, net woahr Detlef???  :q   #h


----------



## Salmonelle (9. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

klick - Nr 20 fürn 2.4.
damit ich nicht dauernd an Norwegen denke.
hmmmm...was könnt ich mitbringn...ne Kiste Bölkstoff???

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## Salmonelle (9. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

#h Mike #h 

  |supergri |supergri  |supergri warum steh ich noch nich in der Teilnehmerliste??????? |supergri  |supergri  |supergri


----------



## platfisch7000 (12. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

na, da wäre ich gern mal dabei gewesen!
aber leider habe ich am 2.4.05 schon so viele sachen vor,das ich schon einiges
absagen mußte!
da die mehrheit ja für den 2.4.05 gestimmt hat,wird es für mich leider nix!

nun bleibt für mich die frage....wie oft....oder besser....macht ihr so was öfter?

*mfg* Platt000!!!

ps:wünsche euch nen schönen fischreichen lustigen _ententeich_tag!!!


----------



## Sauerländer (12. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So habe auch mal für den 2.4 gevotet da ich da zu 90 % Teilnehmen kann.Genau weiß ich es erst aber um den 22 23.3.

Kennt jemand von Euch da ein Hotel wo ich mich einnisten kann.

Melde mich aber nochmal dazu wenn ich eine 100% Zusage machen kann.
Was wird denn noch benötigt (vieleicht ein Kasten "lecker Kölsch"und ein Stück frische Flönz)

grüße
Sauerländer


----------



## Sauerländer (27. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So nun kann ich zu 100% zusagen.Jetzt muß ich nur noch schauen wo ich ein paar Watschuhe her bekomme.Hier war im Umkreis von 100 Km kein Händler der Watschuhe im Programm hat.
Jetzt hoffe ich mal das ich irgendwo im Versand noch welche bis Freitag bekomme.
grüße Sauerländer

@mikefish
Was soll ich denn mitbringen bzw was wird noch gebraucht?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (27. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Sauerländer

Prima, das hört man doch gerne!  :m 

Mitbringen ? Wie wäre es mit etwas alk-freies zu Trinken ?
(Selter, Cola oder sowas)
Danke.


----------



## Hamsterson (27. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Mike

Etwas alk-freies zum Trinken? Aber nicht doch beim belli-boaten. Ich tue mir so was nie an.


----------



## Sauerländer (27. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@mikefish

Geht klar bringe Cola und Selters mit.


----------



## Mendossa (29. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moi, moin wenn´s denn nicht schon zu spät ist, würd ich mich auch noch mit einklinken.

Wie ich schon gesehen habe, sind auch noch andere Hamburger mit dabei. Besteht da vielleicht die Möglichkeit, daß man´ne Fahrgemeinschaft bildet? Nach Aussage meines Cheff´s bekomm ich meinen Dienstwagen erst in 14 Tagen und das wäre dann erst nach dem ABBB-Cup. 

Infiziert von zahllosen Berichten hier im Board habe ich mir anfang des Jahres auch endlich ein Bellyboat bestellt. Mittlerweile habe ich nun auch alle Utensilien zusammen, um endlich auf Jungfernfahrt zu gehen. Der Kollege, mit dem ich sonst immer angeln gehe, will sein BB erst diese Woche bestellen. Meine ersten Erfahrungen wollte ich nur sehr ungern allein machen. Von da her wäre dieser ABBB-Cup für mich als Neueinsteiger auf diesem Gebiet wie geschaffen.

An den Spritkosten würde ich mich natürlich beteiligen. Sollte sich keine Mitfahrgelegenheit ergeben, könnte ich sicherlich auch meine Freundin mit viel "Bitten und Betteln" überzeugen, mir ihr Auto zu geben. Dabei sein möchte ich auf jeden Fall. Falls noch irgend etwas mitzubringen ist, gebt einfach bescheid.


Gruß Mendossa


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Mendossa

Da hast Du richtig gedacht, das ne BB-Taufe so gaaaanz allein nicht gut ist.
Natürlich ist das noch nicht zu spät um beim ABBB-Cup mitzumachen.
Also herzlich Willkommen, sei dabei, hab Spass und lern tolle Leute kennen.
Jeder der BB-Leute wird Dir sicherlich behilflich sein beim BB-Boaten !!

Wenn Du noch was mitbringen kannst wie zB. ein Camping-Tisch oder so. Das hätte was. Ansonsten ist Selbstverpflegung angesagt, grillen ist aber frei.

Mit der Fahrgemeinschaft .... da solltest Du die passende Leute mal per PN anfunken. Da wird bestimmt was klappen.  #h


----------



## Mendossa (29. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Der Tisch sollte kein Problem sein - bring ich mit.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,
habt ihr schon einen Plan wo ihr angeln wollt? Wind soll ja schwach aus SO kommen. Oder gibs den Plan erst am Freitag?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (29. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Jörg

Wenn das Wetter und der Wind so bleibt, wird es wohl DD.
Da kommen alle am besten ran, auch die mit Boot oder Schlauchboot und Platz ist ja auch genug.

Samstag soll der schönste Tag der Woche werden!  :k 
Also die Sonnencreme nicht vergessen !  :q  :q  #6


----------



## detlefb (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jörg
> 
> Wenn das Wetter und der Wind so bleibt, wird es wohl DD.
> Da kommen alle am besten ran, auch die mit Boot oder Schlauchboot und Platz ist ja auch genug.
> ...



Das wäre wäre natürlich erste Sahne, DD ist ne super Schlauchboot Slippe #6


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hoffe nur, dass Jörg mit seiner Prognose recht hat.  ;+   #h 
Denn schon wenn der Wind statt aus SO aus NO kommt und dann mit 4 bf wird es um einiges ungemütlicher.
Steht den die Uhrzeit schon fest?
Muß mir nämlich am Freitag Mittag schon paar Wattis und Kneifer besorgen, da ich dannach bis zum Abend noch arbeiten muß.   
Ach ja und am Vormittag will ich ja schon meinen Gummischlauch auf den Anhänger verfrachten.  #6


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ detlefB

Bleibt das so mit dem Schwenkgrill ?? Also ich meine Du bringst den mit ??
Sonst ist nix mit grillen.



*@ All:*

Jeder kann anfangen mit dem Angeln wann er will aber Hauptzeit für´s Grillen ist ab 12:30 Mittags !! Wie immer gehts so lange mit dem Grillen wie Grillkohle da ist.
Ende des Treffens ist so wie jeder möchte aber man sollte schon noch die Pokalübergabe am Nachmittag mit bekommen. Denn es gibt einen prächtigen Pokal vom "ABBB-Cup 2005". Den gibt es dann für den besten Fisch, größten Fisch, die meisten Fische oder irgendwie so. Das legt die Mehrheit dann fest!

Ich selber werde auch so zum frühen morgen in DD aufschlagen. #h


----------



## detlefb (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ MikeFish,

na logo, kommt der mit. Notfalls, wie beim Istanbulexpress, auf dem Dach verzurrt!!!! #h  #h


----------



## Mirco (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,

DD wäre ja KLASSE!!!

Ich bring noch meinen Vater mit [Als Angler, zum Verzehr is der nicht mehr geeignet    ].
Den wollte ich schon immer mal ins BB setzen  :q 

Mein altes Schlauchboot und den E-Quirl bring ich zu Testversuchen auch mal mit.
Mal sehen wie das so funktioniert.

Hoffentlich klappts mit dem Wetter. Endlich mal wieder Ostsee!!!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Mirco

Bring ruhig "beides" mit. Das passt dann schon.

...und DD wird es bestimmt..... bis 14/15° und Wind aus SO bei 4, na was wollen wir mehr?


----------



## Rausreißer (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Na nun ist es zum Glückwünschen schon noch zu früh meine ich.

Aber ich wünse Euch trotzdem dicke Fische.

Mike, ess ne Wurst für mich mit.

Viel Spaß,
Gernot #h 

PS: Und bitte einen schönen Bericht mit vielen Bildern :k


----------



## detlefb (30. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Und bitte einen schönen Bericht mit vielen Bildern :k



Ok, ich werde wohl noch nen Plätzchen für meine View-Cam und die Se.-Megapixelschreckkamera finden. 
Aber halt, ich wollte doch angeln und nicht als Rudi der rasende Reporter von der Mottenpest enden |bla:  |bla:


----------



## Reppi (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Jungs ich wünsche euch viel Spassss und ein paar Fische !!
Ich muß ja leider an dem Tag für eine Woche nach Als, die Fische ärgern..      :q


----------



## Fischbox (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin #h 

Ich muß mich leider ausklinken #q  :c  #q , da sich bei meinem Auto wieder mal ein Schaden eingestellt hat. Zeit hätte ich theoretisch schon und hinkommen würde ich auch, aber jetzt geht das Geldverdienen vor. 
Schade, hätte nämlich gerne mal wieder ein paar Boardies getroffen. Ist immer so lustig...


----------



## Skorpion (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So, jetzt will ich mich hier auch noch mal schnell melden. |bla: 
So wie es aussieht bin ich auch mit dabei. Der Wind soll ja endlich mal etwas mehr aus S kommen und es wird auch um ein paar Grad wärmer. Das sind Bedingungen mit den ich mich noch anfreunden kann, denn bei diesen ständigen Winden aus GUSmanien fahr ich nicht mehr an die Küste. Ich und MH84 waren vor ein paar Tagen bei ostwind 4-5 anner Kyst. Ich stand auf dem Stein, dann kamm ne Welle, hat mich vom Stein in Wasser geworfen, ich dürfte wieder richtig Baden,Wasser schlucken :r und der Finger hat sich am Stein aufgeschnitten, nass und blutend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hab ich das angeln (nach 3 Würfen) abgebrochen.  #d 

Jetzt aber noch mal zum Thema zurück.   Ich werde was zum Trinken mitbringen und was die Fahrgemeinschaft angeht da müssen wir noch mal kucken. Wenn ich nirgendswo unter komme, dann fahre ich mit meinem "Laster" nach DD. Kann dann auch eine Person mitnehmen + Gepäck für 10 Personen :q 

Also bis Samstag,

Martin


----------



## detlefb (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Skorpion schrieb:
			
		

> , dann fahre ich mit meinem "Laster" nach DD.




Hmmm, das laß man lieber! Der hat ein Hochdach, oder??
Damit keine WoMo's auf den Parkplatz können, ist dort ein Tor errichtet worden.
Geht nur PKW durch.
Mit richtig Speed kannst du allerdings ne LT Cabrio-Version designen :q  :q


----------



## Gnilftz (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Oder die Akkuflex mit einpacken...    :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ All

So jetzt mal gaaaaanz offiziell:

*Es wird sich am Strand von Dazendorf getroffen !*
(rechter Parkplatz)

Ich mein mal so: Kernzeit ist von 9.00 bis 17:00.
Natürlich kann jeder kommen und gehen wir er will.  :q 

Denkt an Essen und Trinken  ....und die Sonnencreme.  :q  :q 
Bis denne, man sieht sich. #h


----------



## Mendossa (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Wie jetzt - rechter Parkplatz? Wieviele Parkplätze gibt´s denn da noch?

Sorry, aber ich war noch nie am Strand von Dazendorf. Wenn ich mal in der Ecke war, bin ich dann auch bis jetzt immer weitergefahren auf die Insel. Ich hatte mir das schon mal angesehen unter falk.de und dachte, daß man an der Abfahrt "Oldenburg in Holstein Nord" von der Autobahn abfährt, sich dann auf der Landstraße bis nach Dazendorf durchschlägt und in Dazendorf gibt es dann zwei Möglichkeiten zum Strand (ca. Mitte und kurz vor´m Ende der Ortschaft). Von da aus geht es dann immer gerade aus (ca. 2 km), bis die Straße dann kurz vor dem Wasser endet. Ich schätze mal, daß da dann die Parkplätze sein werden. Das sagt zumindest der Plan, aber Plan und Realität sind ja nicht immer das selbe. Ist meine Beschreibung denn halbwegs richtig oder gibts noch´n besseren bzw. schnelleren Weg?

Ich wollte so ca. zw. 7 und 8 Uhr dort aufschlagen. Da wird ja sicherlich schon jemand da sein oder? Ich bin schon mal gespannt und kann´s kaum noch erwarten. Ist ja schließlich mein erster Ritt auf´m BB.


----------



## detlefb (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

aus den tiefen des AB's


----------



## Fischbox (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@DetlefB

Gut recherchiert!! #6 

@ Mendossa

Deine Wegbeschreibung passt schon, wenn Du aber nach Detlef Ihm Ihr seiner Karte fahren willst, dann Obacht, denn immer der braunen Linie nach fahren, dann landest du auch auf dem rechten Parkplatz (Strand Dazendorf).
Fährst du aber der pinken nach, dann findest du Dich beim Tuckentreff (könnte man zumindest denken |kopfkrat )wieder..., äh quatsch, dann kommst Du natürlich zum linken Parkplatz (Strand Kembs).
Für ein Treffen ist der PP Dazendorf besser geeignet, ansonsten bevorzuge ich den PP Kembs, da der Weg zum Riff dann kürzer ist.


----------



## Mendossa (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@detlefb   vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Genau an die Stelle, an der das P eingemalt ist, wäre ich auch hingefahren. Dann lag ich ja man gar nicht so schlecht. Nur wäre ich wohl schon früher von der AB abgefahren - aber so geht´s natürlich auch und warscheinlich schneller, da am So morgen sicher noch nicht viel los sein wird auf der Strecke Richtung Fehmarn.
Der lila Pfeil führt dann sicher zum linken Parkplatz (der diesmal nicht das Ziel der Reise sein wird) oder?


----------



## detlefb (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ja Ja das pink |supergri 

da sind schon einige drüber gestolpert, (Franz16, Michaelb, selbst der Actor würde schon mit Kleidungsstücken dieser Farbe hier gesehen) :q  :q


----------



## MichaelB (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,

ich fand das *PINK *so toll, daß ich mir die Karte sogar gleich ausgedruckt habe |rolleyes 

Bis übermorgen mittag #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Mendossa (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Fischbox   besten Dank auch an Dich. Gute Info für die Zukunft, so mir der Strand denn zusagt. Wie gesagt ich kenn die Ecke ja noch nicht. Hab Dein Psting erst lesen können, nachdem ich mein voriges abgeschickt habe. Warst halt schneller als ich .

Ist schon klasse, wie die Leute sich hier um einen bemühen, wenn man mal´ne Frage hat - man bekommt auf alles eine Antwort. Das ist das schöne hier am Board.


----------



## Laggo (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Männers,

Bin natürlich auch wieder mit von der Partie #h , werde wohl so gegen 6.00 Uhr in DD eintrefen.
Ich bring dann entweder ne Kiste Pils oder ne Kiste Vita mit je nach dem ob ich Fahrer oder Beifahrer bin #6 
Erklärt sich eigentlich wieder Jemand bereit nen Wattwurmservice zu machen #c ich bekomme hier leider keine!

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Rausreißer (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



> ich fand das PINK so toll, daß ich mir die Karte sogar gleich ausgedruckt habe


Also, soweit ich weis haben sogar Deine Weitwegdrehschleudern diese Farbe. |uhoh:  :q 

Gernot #h


----------



## Sauerländer (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

so jetzt weiß ich schonmal das der Cup in Dazendorf stattfindet.Rechter Parkplatz ( Strand Dazendorf )Ist der irgendwie ausgeschildert?
Da ich da oben bei Euch in der gegend noch nicht war und da auch nichts kenne
wäre es schön wenn mir da mal einer was zu sagen könnte.
Hab ja ein paar Kilometer anfahrt vor mir (knapp 530) und nicht das ich da morgens irgendwo auf dem falschen Parkplatz stehe und mich wundere das keiner da ist.
Hat jemand einen Straßennamen den ich in mein Navi eingeben kann?
Die Karte von detlefb habe ich mir ja schon mal ausgedruckt.Die hilft mir vor Ort sicher weiter.
Naja wenn einer noch ein paar Infos für mich hat die sind mir willkommen.

grüße
Sauerländer


----------



## Rausreißer (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Sauerländer,
als Tip schick doch mal einem der Teilnehmer Deines Vertrauens 
eine PN zwecks Austausch der Handynummern.
Ansonsten ist die Anfahrtsbeschreibung eigendlich doch ziemlich klar, oder?
Da sind nur 2 Parkplätze am Wasser.

Viel Spaß,
Gernot #h


----------



## detlefb (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Rausreißer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Sauerländer,
> als Tip schick doch mal einem der Teilnehmer Deines Vertrauens
> eine PN zwecks Austausch der Handynummern.
> Ansonsten ist die Anfahrtsbeschreibung eigendlich doch ziemlich klar, oder?
> ...



Gernot!!!! no comment :q  :q 
Wie sind die Leutz, früher eigentlich zum Angeln gekommen, als noch kein GPS gab????
Sorry aber das konnte/wollte ich mir nicht verkneifen


----------



## Skorpion (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Der hat ein Hochdach, oder??
> Mit richtig Speed kannst du allerdings ne LT Cabrio-Version designen :q  :q




 :q  :q  :q 

 Das ist doch die Idee. Ein Transporter-Cabrio gibt’s noch  nicht auf dem Automarkt. Vielleicht lande ich damit im Guinnesbuch der Rekorde und wenn ich da mit 100 durchgefahren bin dann ist es ja kein Kasten mehr, sondern ein VW-Pritsche. Bin mal gespannt was mein Auftraggeber dazu sagen würde  :q  :q

So genug dummes Zeug geredet. An das Tor hab ich natürlich nicht gedacht. |rolleyes  
Das ändert jetzt ein wenig die Lage. 
Hiermit suche ich offiziell eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für Samstag. :g 
Obwohl eine Möglichkeit habe ich noch, aber diesen Joker hebe ich mir erstmal noch auf


----------



## MxkxFxsh (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Sauerländer

Du wirst das schon finden.  #6 
Ein paar hundert Meter vor dem Parkplatz sind die kleinen geteerten Wege zwar etwas verwirrend und somit wärst Du nicht der Erste der sich da um ein oder zwei Wege vertan hat aber dann doch angekommen ist.  :q 

Bis denne..   hab ja auch ne Anreise von über 330 Km !


----------



## Jolly (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Männers, sollte ich ,wie mir zugesichtert wurde, noch rechtzeitig meine bestellten
Flossen bekommen bin ich Samstag auch mit dabei.
Flottillen-Bellieren kommt mir für eine Erstwasserung gerade recht.  
Fehlt noch irgendwas fürs Essen, was ich beisteuern könnte ???? z.B. Brot....
Gruß      Jolly


----------



## Medo (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				detlefb schrieb:
			
		

> Gernot!!!! no comment :q  :q
> Wie sind die Leutz, früher eigentlich zum Angeln gekommen, als noch kein GPS gab????
> Sorry aber das konnte/wollte ich mir nicht verkneifen



mit nem routenplaner a'la umts du alter technik opa:q


----------



## Salmonelle (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Jolly schrieb:
			
		

> sollte ich ,wie mir zugesichtert wurde, noch rechtzeitig meine bestellten
> Flossen bekommen bin ich Samstag auch mit dabei.
> 
> Gruß      Jolly





... und wenn nich kommste trotzdem....
ein zweites Paar (Enten-)Flossen habbich immer dabei - zur Not auch für dich!!! 
Gruß


----------



## Salmonelle (31. März 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Sauerländer -
tippsel in dein Navi mal Lütjenburger Weg / Heiligenhafen ein. 
Wenn du aus Heiligenhafen-Zentrum kommend auf diese Strasse (rechts) abbiegst biste schon fast da: es geht ca 3 km sanfte Hügelchen rauf und runter... es kurvt auch ein wenig...dann kommt ne Minikreuzung - da rechts
(links gehts nach Dazendorf) noch ca 1 -1,5 km zickzack auf die Küste zu
das sollte klappen
Nochn Gruß


----------



## Dorschdiggler (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Horst,.......isses wahr.....Du wirst also wieder da sein..... #6 
Ich weiss leider immer noch nicht, ob ich zugegen sein kann/werde.
Eigentlich kann ich mir das ganze ja nicht entgehen lassen, da ich schon der ersten ABBC mitgemacht habe....aber schaun 'mer ma  :q


----------



## Jolly (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Salmonelle
Das ist ein Wort !! Danke für das Angebot, das lässt mich den Tag heute etwas entspannter beginnen. Ohne die Frage im Hinterkopf, ob der Postbote endlich da war!!
Gruß      Jolly


----------



## detlefb (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Medo, 
was anderes habe ich von dir auch nicht erwartet.
Da du nicht auf der Teilnehmerliste steht, ist wahrscheinlich deine UMTS-PCMCIA-Karte für N-Book defekt |supergri  :q 

@ Skorpion,

kriegst du all dein Tackle auf die Bandit????
Ich telenier gleich mit Josihh und Mefohunter84, dann sehen wir bzgl. Mitfahrgelegenheit weiter...


----------



## MxkxFxsh (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Horst

Ist Dein Alu-Tisch mit dabei ??? Ohh büdde ! :m


----------



## Mefo (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So kurzentschloßen werde ich mich morgen dazugesellen .
Wollte mit dem ersten Büchsenlicht dort aufschlagen um noch ein paar Leos zu verhaften ,Gefrierschrank ist total leer.


----------



## Salmonelle (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Mike - klar, die Kiste Bölkstoff braucht doch Schatten

muß jetzt los

bis moagenfrrüh


----------



## Laggo (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Mefo
Ich werd auch recht früh aufschlagen, bin um 6 in Halli eben Würmer holen und dann können wir auch schon lospaddeln #6 
Das hatten wir doch eigentlich schon leztes Jahr beim TDM schon vor, aber da war ich jawohl noch nicht ganz fit |schlaf: , während Du schon fleißig Leos und Silber verhaftet hast #q 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## Fastroller (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Salute, bin Morgen auch am Start, aber diesmal als >Strandläufer- es sei denn jemand nimmt ich aufm Boot mit...

Ansonsten bis 08:15 !!!

Fastroller


----------



## Mefo (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Klar können wir das tun Laggo,freue mich schon drauf.
Habe allerdings etwas aufgerüstet und mir ein Pontoon gekauft werde morgen zum  zweiten mal damit los.


----------



## mefohunter84 (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So nun kann`s losgehen. Boot ist gesattelt und die Köder sortiert.  #6 
Um 06:00 Uhr startet der Treck.
Bis morgen dann.  #h


----------



## Skorpion (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

MH84 hast PN- WICHTIG!!!


----------



## Fastroller (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

#hIch kann nicht schlafen vor Aufregung...noch jemand zu dieser späten Stunde wach, vor meinem geistigen Auge drill ich die ganze Zeit...#c


----------



## Skorpion (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Fastroller schrieb:
			
		

> #hIch kann nicht schlafen vor Aufregung...noch jemand zu dieser späten Stunde wach, vor meinem geistigen Auge drill ich die ganze Zeit...#c



 :q 

bin  auch noch wach   

aber kein Grund zu Aufregung, wir fahren nicht nach Norge, es ist "nur" Dazendorf |supergri


----------



## Fastroller (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

tse tse tse ...Anhieb, Drill, Landung...tse tse tse gutenach


----------



## Hamsterson (1. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin!

Ich hatte es auch vor an dem ABBB-Cup teilzunehmen, aber muss morgen unbedingt babysitten. So ein Mist.  #q 

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Erfolg!  #h


----------



## detlefb (2. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Danke #6 

Hamburg 5:30 Windstill 4 Grad die Frisur sitzt..... und lossssssssssssss


----------



## oh-nemo (2. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ich war heute Mittag "zufällig" mit meiner Frau in Dazendorf :q
Die Junx hatten gute Laune und sogar Fisch.







Mit dem Wetter hatten die Kapitäne ja wohl mehr als Glück :m







bin so gegen 13.00 Uhr dagewesen,die Junx werden wohl noch ne ooornliche Portion Fisch aus Neptuns Reich gezogen haben :q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

na das sieht doch vielversprechend aus....bin mal gespannt auf die weitern Bilder.....muss morgen früh unbedingt auch ans Wasser  |supergri


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Joh, war schon ein echt toller Tag. Wetter gut und etwas Fisch gab`s auch.  #6 
Tolle Bilder Jörg.  #6 
Doch nun der Wehrmutstropfen.   
Auf der Heimfahrt hat mein Auto den Geist aufgegeben. Wie es aussieht, ist`s ein kapitaler Motorschaden.  #q 
Nischt ging mehr.
Glücklicher weise gibt`s da ein paar Boardis, stimmt`s Detlef?, die mich dann an den Schlepphaken bis zur nächsten Abfahrt genommen haben. Nochmals vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an Detlef.  #6   #h 
Und wenn alles klappt, dann schleppt mich Skorpion morgen nach Lübeck zurück.  |kopfkrat   #6 
Und was dann kommt, na da laß ich mich mal überraschen.


----------



## JosiHH (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Kleiner Bericht aus meiner Sicht:

Hat gestern mal wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht. 7 Uhr Treffen Neustädter Bucht mit DB, MH84, Skorpion und mir. Erst mal nen Kaffee und um uns rum 20 Ami-Teenager... oje.
Also schnell nach DD und siehe da, als wir unsere Boote (Gummiwurst + Belly) fertig haben, kommt Mike auch schon rein. Nemos... immerhin.

Nach einer kurzen 2. einweisung bzgl. Luftdruck (danke, Mike) gehts dann los zur Jungfernfahrt, die 2. Geht heute viel besser als von3 Wochen, könnte an der Luft im Schlauch liegen. Also: Paddeln gut, Fisch schlecht. kein Zupfer bis mittags (bis zum linken Riff).

Also erst mal lecker gegrillt und 1-2 Bierchen verhaftet. Dabei folgendes gelernt:
1. Bier wird nicht so schnell schlecht
2. Der Sauerländer kommt ausm Sauerland (ist schlüssig)

Also schnell wieder rein ins Wasser und ab Richtung rechtes Riff (paddel, paddel,....)
Wieder nix. Gegen 16.00 Uhr hab ich dann mit weichen Beinchen geschafft. fester Boden unter weichen Beinen.

Nach ner guten Erholungsstunde noch mal zu Fuß mit DetlefB, Laggo und (man mein Namensgedächtnis) zum rechten Riff: Showtime
Dorsche von 20cm bis 47cm im Sekundentakt (Zeitweise). 5 haben gestern noch als Filet den Weg in den Kühlschrank gefunden. Heute abend gibbet Fisch.

Fazit: Gern wieder!!!
Bilder folgen sicher noch.

So, der Heidepark ruft...

@mf84
war gestern wohl nicht der Motor-Tag. Erst der Außenborder, dann der Obel #d 
Ich kenn das Gefühl, wenn hinten die blaue Wolke winkt. Hatte ich auch mal auf der A1. Den Parkplatz hatten wir gestern leider schon passiert. #c 

Josi


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Moin Leute,

so auch von mir noch ein Danke an ALLE die da waren und *fettes* Danke an Petrus, der uns diesmal ein "Superwetter" beschert hat.

Schön wieder alte Bekannte und auch wieder neue Leute kennengelernt zuhaben. Besonderen Gruß an Skorpion und unsern Sauerländer. Mit Skorpion hab ich Tränen gelacht , als wäre ich 20 Jahre Freund mit ihm und unser Sauerländer hat sich sich zum Brot- und Kuchenverpfleger ersten Ranges entpuppt. Schön sowas, schön solch nette und sympatische Angelkollegen zu kennen !!  #6 

Zum Pokal: den hat "Mefo" abgesahnt und das zu recht. Was der an Kilometer in der DD-Bucht schleppenderweise weg gemacht hat und mit 2 guten Dorschen in der Kiste an Land kam, das war den Pott wert !! Und so wird er einen "Staubfänger" mehr zu Hause zuputzen haben.  :q 
Freue mich schon auf die nächste Ausrichtung des ABBB-Cup´s 2006.

Also Freunde der Ostsee, gerne bin ich wieder dabei und hab Spass mit Freunden am Wasser.

Achja....... denkt mal über ein Sommer-Nachts-BB-Angeln nach !! :m


----------



## Fastroller (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Salute, 'h

jojo, kann mich den Kommntaren nur anschliessen. Warum die Dorschies gestern alle am rechten Riff abhingen kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Wir waren dort Mittags !!! ,+ja auch schon recht erfolgreich vom Strand aus. 

1. Nochmal besonderen Dank der netten Runde...

2. Vielen Dank für das gespendete Pils ( endlich mal ne vernüftige Flaschengröße )

3. danke mal wieder an detlef für den perfekten Grill ! #6


----------



## Mefo (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin Moin


War echt ein Super Event , nette Leute kennen gelernt ,tolles Wetter und eine menge Spaß hat es auch gemacht . Nur die Autos ließen uns im Stich ich hatte ja schon auf dem Weg nach DD Kühlwasserverlust und musste mir beim Bauern knapp 2l Wasser besorgen. Auf dem Rückweg sah es nicht besser aus. Sieht fast nach Zylinderkopfdichtung  aus also 1000€ . |splat:  :r 

So da ich mich ja jetzt ABBB Cup  Sieger 2005 nennen darf und Ausrichter  für den ABBB-Cup 2006 bin  werde ich versuchen nicht nur schönes Wetter  sondern auch ein KFZ Meister zu bestellen der kann den kurzen Boxenstopp dazu nutzen die Autos auf Vordermann zu bekommen während wir Angeln Grillen und uns dem guten Hopfen hingeben  #g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

#6 gratuliere Richard..... dann ist der Pokal ja wieder in den Reihen der SFG  #6 ....so soll es sein.....näxtes Jahr bin ich dann wohl mal dran  |supergri  |supergri  #h


----------



## Mefo (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Jeeep dann mal zu . :m


----------



## Mirco (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Hallo,

war wirklich ein tolles Treffen!

Dank der guten Organisation hat es uns an nichts gefehlt; im Gegenteil!

Hab "alte" und "neue" Gesichter getroffen und einen wunderschönen Angeltag in netter Gesellschaft verlebt. Da macht es auch nichts, daß ich diesmal keinen Fisch gefangen habe.

Immerhin war ich endlich mal wieder mit dem Belly auf der Ostsee  :z 

Ein paar schöne Dorsche sind ja gelandet worden und so freue ich mich mit den Fängern.

Das Wasser war übrigends noch sehr kalt, so um +3° C. Dank einem kleinen Loch in der Neoprenwathose kann ich dieses Temperatur bestätigen   :q 

An einem nächtlichen Fischen im Sommer würde ich auch sehr gern teilnehmen!!!

Wenn's nach mir geht, kann so ein Treffen ruhig des öfteren statt finden. Ich  möchte nicht unbedingt bis 2006 warten müssen.


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Mefo schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin
> Nur die Autos ließen uns im Stich ich hatte ja schon auf dem Weg nach DD Kühlwasserverlust und musste mir beim Bauern knapp 2l Wasser besorgen. Auf dem Rückweg sah es nicht besser aus. Sieht fast nach Zylinderkopfdichtung  aus also 1000€



Hmm,
das war echt schei.e mit den Auto's  #q  #q 
Ich habe gestern abend Mefohunter84 kurz hinter Oldenburg von der Autobahn geschleppt.... sieht nach einem kapitalen Motorschaden aus   
Das war echt Mist, zumal er sein Boot hintendran hatte.
Ich brezel dann gleich mal ein Foddos rein #h


----------



## Meerforelle (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

MOin MOin 
Das mit den Autos hört sich ja nicht so gut an!!!!
Hauptsache es ist nichts passiert!!!
Aber das treffen war wohl ziemlich klasse so wie sich das anhört!!!#6
Ich werde versuchen das nächste mal auch dabei zu sein!!
Wie viele Leute wart ihr eigendlich?#c

Gruß und dicke Fische#a 

Meerforelle


----------



## MichaelB (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,

auf dem Weg zum Martins-Cup schauten JürgenS, Angelfiete und ich auf ´ne Ultra-Kurz-Visite bei den "Cup´pern" vorbei und trafen auf eine erwartungsgemäß nette Runde #h 
Auch als Nicht-Käpt´n bin ich gern beim näxten Mal dabei wenn´s vom Termin her passt :m 

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: @Mike: Sommernachts-Traum second heat klingt super #6


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ja das wieder ein AB-Megaevent.

Besonderer Dank hier an Mikefish, als großer Organisator #6  #6 
Wie üblich bei einem AB-Treffen kam nicht übermäßig viel Fisch aus dem kühlen Nass.
So als quasi, Entschädigung gab es am Strand ne Masse Spaß, kühle Getränke, Speisen und Saucen, beim Wort Saucen fällt mir ein.. .du Mike du, hattest du beschlagene Scheiben während der Heimfahrt, von all dem Knoffel????????

Um die Mittagszeit gab es dann noch Besuch von reichlich "Board Prominenz"
die auf dem Weg nach Fehmarn, kurz reinschneiten.
Aber selbst die Ankunft von "Stormbringer Team-Mitglied" brachte keine Wolke an den Himmel, wie ein Bild recht eindeutig beweis  t 

Als kleine Randbemerkung für unseren beliebten
 " HäufigamWochenedennichtkönnentor " sei angemerkt 
das sich die Dorsche in Reichweite der Spinnruten befinden.

Es stürzten sich in der Dämmerung viele auf den angebotenen Snaps in Perlmutt oder später auf grün/silber. ( good pansize 40+ |supergri )


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

und Nachschlag :m


----------



## MxkxFxsh (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ detlefB

Jau, ich musste die Klima anschmeissen, sonst wäre ich nur im "Nebel" gefahren.  |supergri  |supergri 
Der Dipp von Horst war schon heftig aber hat soooowas von gut geschmeckt !! :k 
Ein Danke an Horst (Salmonelle) !  #6


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				MikeFish Ein Danke an Horst (Salmonelle) !  #6[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Jepp, STIMMTTTTTTTTTTTT, hoffentlich hat das Mineralwasser gereicht.
> Nachdem Mefohunter84 mich angerufen hatte und von Liegengeblieben, kein Kühlwasser, irgendwo bei OL-Hol, berichtet hat, habe ich glatt 5!!!!! Flaschen eingesackt. Ich hoffe du mußtest deine Zähne heute morgen nicht mit " Cola-Light" putzen.??
> 
> Falls doch, gibbet drei Flaschen "Astra" als Entschädigung :m  :m  :m


----------



## Broesel (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

jupps...auch wenn ich diesmal nur auf Stippvisite war...es geht doch nichts über einen kleinen "Boardie-Klönschnack"... :k 

@detlefb,
welche "Board-Prominenz" meinst du? Alle Boardies sind doch Prominent...oder so.. |kopfkrat 

Hmm..das mit den Dorschen am Abend klingt gut...da ich Morgen noch mal anne Küste (Dazendorf) möchte. Am Nachmittag etwas Blech schmeißen...und Abends meine restlichen Würmer verdonnern...komisch, irgendwie habe ich wieder gefallen am Blei-Schmeißen bekommen... #c Aber kann man ja gut kombinieren..im Hellen Blech, im Dunkeln Wurm und Blech... :q 

Achja...Sommernacht...wie letztes Jahr in Staberhuk..das war Klasse...sollten wir tatsächlich wieder in Angriff nehmen... :m


----------



## jancomic (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@JosiHH
Ich kann dich beruhigen über unsere Boardnamen haben wir gar nicht gesprochen, hattest ja eh keine Zeit; ständig am "drillen"..... |uhoh: 

Gruß
Jan


----------



## detlefb (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Broesel schrieb:
			
		

> @detlefb,
> welche "Board-Prominenz" meinst du? Alle Boardies sind doch Prominent...oder so.. |kopfkrat



Ok,Ok, du hast recht.......ich wollte doch hier nur besonders die "altgedienten Jörch's" hervor heben |supergri  |supergri   

Dorsch = gleich rechts rum


----------



## oh-nemo (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@Rolf,echt Schei**e das Du den Omega zerschrotet hast....
Vielleicht lässt sich ja noch was machen....
Kopf hoch.Boltenhagen bekommen wir schon hin.
Die Auto´s....bei meinem ist heute in DK der Auspuff bald abgefallen....
...grad eben noch Zuhause angekommen.
Man kann echt nur noch mit n Fahrad zum angeln faaahn


----------



## Laggo (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ich wollt auch noch mal eben erwähnen, das es wieder mal ne gelungenes Treffen war.
Besonders genial war das Dämmerungsfischen am Abend auf dem Riff, geniale Sonnenuntergangs Kulisse ne Modenschau der neuen Fetisch Wathosenkollektion |uhoh:  und hin und wieder ein Dörschchen an der Rute #6 
Beim rauswaten am Ende sind jancomic (Ah so heißt Du #h ) dann riesige Kleinfischschwärme aufgefallen, das war dann wohl auch der Grund der Leoansammlung auf dem Riff.
Ich könnt schon wieder |kopfkrat 

PS: Wo bleibt denn der Sauerländer aus dem Sauerland #6 

Gruß Laggo


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ich bitte an dieser Stelle um eine milde Bestrafung.   

@ Mefo
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum errungenen Pokal.  #6  Das verpflichtet natürlich.  :q 

@ Mike
Vielen Dank für die tolle Organisation. War wirklich ein klasse Treffen.  #6 
Aber mit dir als Organisator ja schon (fast) ne Garantie.  :q   :m 

@ Skorpion (Martin)
Mein besonderer Dank gilt Dir!  #h   #6 
Dein kräftiger Transporter hat mich, meinen Omega und mein Boot wieder gut nach Lübeck bugsiert.  #6 
Nochmals vielen Dank für diese spontane und schnelle Hilfe!  :m   #h


----------



## Skorpion (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So endlich vom PC.

Also das Treffen war echt Klasse #6 Wir hatten bestes Wetter und sehr viel Spass. Einige neue Boardis kennen gelernt und ordentlich gelacht. Mit Fisch war nicht so viel los, aber es ging eigentlich mehr um das Treffen an sich und nicht um Fische. Und das ist uns bestens gelungen. :m 
(mikefisch danke für die Grüsse  ich hatte auch das Gefühl man kennt sich schon Ewig, ich muss sagen mir kammen echt die Tränen vor lachen :q )
Ich freue mich jetzt schon, diese Truppe beim nächsten Treffen wieder zu sehen.

Ich habe noch ein paar Pics gemacht. Es sind meine ersten Bilder mit einer DigiCam die ich erst seit ein paar Tagen habe.
Also kaum am Wasser angekommen war unser JosiHH sofort "Startklar":





Dann kammen auch schon die ersten Kapitäne aus dem Wasser:





Ich MH84 und Detlefb sollten mit dem Boot raus.

Das beladen war kein Problem, nur wo wollen da noch 3 Mann + Aussenborder+Tank einen Platz finden:q :





Irgendwie passten wir doch noch rein und ich machte meine ersten Schleppversuche:





Den ersten Fisch landete aber mefohunter:







Einige genissen das Bier, andere freuen sich schon auf die Wurst:





Hier noch mal die ganze BB-Armada
Der Togiak ganz klar in der Überzahl:


----------



## Skorpion (3. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Der Tag ging so langsam zu Ende, da hiess es nochmal raus für die Bellys.

Schnell noch was antüddeln:





und schon schwermt die Truppe aus:





Ein hoffen auf den Dorsch in der Dämmerung:






So schön kann die Ostsee sein:






Grüß

Martin


----------



## theactor (4. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

HI,

ich habe es nicht Anders erwartet - geniale Bilder und ich könnte schon wieder *seufzen*
Wenn es nicht so unrealistisch wäre, würde ich beim nächsten Treffen für einen Sonntag plädieren    



			
				BDetlef schrieb:
			
		

> HäufigamWochenedennichtkönnentor " sei angemerkt


Danke, Detlef! Als Du diese Zeilen verfasst hast, war ich bereits (fast allein?!?!!) am und im Wasser. Und wirklich: um kurz vor Acht ging eine erstaunliche 70-Minuten-Beissphase los. z.T. war jeder Wurf ein Fisch! Genial...

Hoffentlich dabei das nächste Mal (oder beim Night-Meeting?!)

Sö |wavey:


----------



## Broesel (4. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> HI,
> Und wirklich: um kurz vor Acht ging eine erstaunliche 70-Minuten-Beissphase los. z.T. war jeder Wurf ein Fisch! Genial...
> Sö |wavey:



Soso...da sabbert der Dorschthor jetzt also...Petri!!!
Na mal schaun, werde heut Abend auch noch mal angreifen... |rolleyes


----------



## MichaelB (4. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Moin,





			
				theactor schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffentlich dabei das nächste Mal (oder beim Night-Meeting?!)


 So sehr ich es Dir gönne, aber warscheinlich findet das an einem *Samstag* statt - außerdem brauche ich da Dein Belly |rolleyes 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Micky (4. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Ich war Samtag Mittag ja auch nochmal auf ne 10-minütige Stippvisite in DD (liegt ja quasi vor der Haustür). War schon recht beeindruckend wie die BB-Armada da am Strand lag um nach der Stärkung am Grill wieder schwer bewaffnet auszulaufen.

Leider war ich durch eine etwas kurze Nacht (2 Std. schlaf) und durch da morgendliche Mefojagen in WH etwas "angeschlagen", so dass ich es vorzog kurzfristig meine Couch anzusteuern und seelig bis Abends um 19uhr mit schlafen verbrachte, somit hatte sich dann auch ein Ausflug nach Fehmarn (Exori) mehr oder weniger erledigt.

Trotzdem hatte ich die große Ehre die Boardprominenz (Brösel und Meeresangler Schwerin) und weitere Boardies (Mikefish, Salmonelle - wenn auch nur kurz) kennenzulernen. Zumindest hat Horst gleich mein AB-Schild im Cockpit erkannt. :q 
Beim nächsten Cup bleib ich zumindest auf ne Wurst und ne Flasche Gerstensaft bei Euch. #6


----------



## Sauerländer (4. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

hallo und nabend zusammen
sorry kann erst jetzt was zum Cup schreiben,da ich bis jetzt noch nicht die möglichkeit hatte weil ich auf einem Seminar in Mannheim bin.

Also es war für der das erste mal das ich an einem Treffen teilgenommen haben
und vor allem meiner erste Ausfahrt mit dem Bellyboat.Aber das hat so ein heiden Spaß gemacht und könnte gleich wieder Los.
Und vor allem habe ich da richtig super nette Boardies kennengelernt und es war ein echt lústiger Haufen.
Auch ein super danke an mikefish für deine Unterstützung und vor alles wegen der klassen Organisation.

Achso die Bilder die ich gemacht habe kann ich erst am WE reinstellen da ich von hier keine möglichkeiten dazu habe

Also dann
gruß an alle

Sauerländer


----------



## Salmonelle (4. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Nabend zusammen,
bin auch wieder zurück.
Is ja schon wieder alles gesagt und ich kann mich nur anschliessen:
War super,
hat viel Spaß gemacht,
„alte Bekanntschaften“ wieder getroffen,
neue kennen gelernt,
legger getrunken, gegessen, gedippt, geknabbert und gewasweissichnochalles,
und natürlich auch ordentlich gebellyboatet (muss unbedingt in den Duden aufgenommen werden).
Jetzt hab ich auch wieder etwas schwere Beine, war Sonntag nämlich noch bei Dahme unterwegs.
Wetter war da ebenso genial wie Samstag, nur tagsüber an Fisch zu kommen war gar nicht so einfach. Ein brauchbarer Dorsch  und etliche Nemos bis 15:00 Uhr war erst mal alles.
Dann hatte ich noch ein Monster  an der Angel, das mir einen unglaublichen Drill der Marke „wie imitiere ich einen kampffreudigen Stein – schließlich sehe ich fast wie einer aus, wenn ich mich nicht bewege“. Nicht zuletzt wegen seiner Größe war der Bursche wirklich ein Monster (Bild unten) aber wunderhübsch anzuschauen. Außerdem hatte er in seiner Gier den 9-cm-Sandra komplett inhaliert.
Ab 18:30 Uhr ging es dann aber rund. Mit der untergehenden Sonne war plötzlich der Dorschspuk ausgebrochen. Eigentlich war überall Fisch und so ziemlich jeder Wurf brachte Dorsch – allerdings waren die Nemos im Verhältnis 5:1 den Dorschen über 40 cm überlegen. Jedenfalls habe ich 10 Dorsche bis 47 cm mitgenommen.
Ende


----------



## MxkxFxsh (5. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

@ Horst

na das wäre doch ein Pokal wert gewesen !
So in der Art; "der besondere Fang".
Na ja, nächstes mal.

....jedenfalls werde ich den "Dipp" nicht so schnell vergessen ! :m 
Wäre über ein Rezept sehr dankbar. :k


----------



## Udo Mundt (5. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

Da habt Ihr ja ein feines Treffen gehabt  #6 
Bestes Wetter, top Verpflegung und Fisch gab es auch  :z 
Wenn es nächstes Jahr mein Terminkalender zuläßt, bin ich mit dabei  #v


----------



## detlefb (5. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*



			
				Udo Mundt schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es nächstes Jahr mein Terminkalender zuläßt, bin ich mit dabei  #v



Eine guter Vorsatz #6  :m


----------



## Mefo (6. April 2005)

*AW: ABBB-Cup 2005 ......*

So werde die Termine die zur Auswahl stehen für den ABBB-CUP 2006  im September bekanntgeben, bis dahin werde ich mich freuen jeden Ringträger w2iederzusehen.


----------

